# Not sure what's wrong with Alfie



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh heavens, I hope it is nothing too serious. Please keep us posted on Alfie's diagnosis. 
Prayers & Hugs coming your way.

Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is hard to say what it might be, but he is in the right place to get the very best treatment. Sending hugs and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Alfie is your toy right? Has he been pooping? I would think if the vet believed it was the hanger or bone she would have taken x-rays. I am sure your vet will get to the bottom of this soon. I hope you get good news today.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw, sending positive vibes for a quick recovery. x x


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope he soon gets better,you must be frantic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping your boy will see improvement soon! Please keep us posted!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Alfie's home! Got the call this morning that I could pick him up. Temp was fine, he ate last night and ate this morning. He did chew his iv out. I had a feeling that would happen. 

CTGirl, yes, Alfie is my toy. He had no problem with pooping. Although one of his poops (when this first started) was odd...part was normal looking and a small part of it looked very dark.

I guess we'll just see how he does over the next few days. He's so happy to be home and Cooper was so excited to see him. After coming home yesterday without Alfie, Cooper was franticly looking from room to room for him until he was exhausted. Then he stayed by the front door and waited and waited. I had to coax him to go outside. He seemed so depressed all night. This morning as I was at my computer, I thought it seemed very quiet. I went to find Cooper and there he was again, on the bench by the front door. He has never ever laid down on that bench. He sure missed his big (little) brother.
Very glad to have Alfie home


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's Cooper waiting for Alfie to come home.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so glad he is home!, hopefully just one of the things he ate and is now passed. :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

So glad he is home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so glad that Alfie is doing well and back home. It was so sweet about Cooper, waiting for his bud to come home. The picture made me tear-up. 
It is wonderful how much they care about each other. 

Did the Vet ever give you any better idea as to what was up? 

Blessings and positive healing vibes to continue the healing process.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy to hear he is home!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She's not really sure what the problem was. I was looking at the invoice and it listed the tests she did, but not the results. I'm going to email her tomorrow to find out. She just told me to keep an eye on him and if he starts vomiting again to bring him back. 
Happy to have him home


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

KellyL said:


> Thanks everyone. She's not really sure what the problem was. I was looking at the invoice and it listed the tests she did, but not the results. I'm going to email her tomorrow to find out. She just told me to keep an eye on him and if he starts vomiting again to bring him back.
> Happy to have him home


Such good news! Cooper waiting for Alfie just about tore my chest out. It sounds like you have a good vet - and I hope it's all good news from here and no more vomiting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That's great that Alfie is home! Cooper was probably excited to see him! Hopefully you will find out from your vet exactly what the poor boy's problem was.
Hugs & licks from the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Am so glad your little man is home and hope he is back to his normal self very soon. My standard and mini hate being apart and when she went for a haircut the other day she was gone for 2 hours and Billy was so miserable,just moped about looking for her and when I put her in the car when I'd picked her up well he was so glad to see her! They are funny things aren't they! Very sweet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am o glad you have Alfie back. It could very well have been something he ate. I do hope that he is feeling 100% soon.


----------

